

Effortless UX Can Be a Happy Accident for Small Businesses - vocatys
http://www.vocatys.com/blog/effortless-ux-can-be-a-happy-accident-for-small-businesses

======
hobs
So firing your IT people and making everyone do the work can do something for
someone, or what? The article doesnt seem to come to a point besides a vague
assurance of value.

